# CompStat Police Management Seminar/ Hilton Head Island September 2007



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

*Worldwide Law Enforcement Consulting Group, Inc. proudly presents*​
*COMPSTAT 2007: *


*Proactive Strategies for Police Management*​

*September 24th -- 27th, 2007*​

*at the Marriott Hilton Head Beach and Golf Resort*
*Hilton Head Island, South Carolina*​

$895.00 per person/


$795 for 4 or more from same agency​
For more information about the seminar, or to inquire about how CompStat can be implemented in your agency, call us today at 
866-488-7755​​

Special Room rates have been negotiated with the Marriott at only $129.00 per night.​​


(Hotel room reservations must be made directly with the Marriott on or before Friday, August 24, 2007 by calling 1-888-511-5086​​


----------

